# Let's settle this once and for all!



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

So I'm 99% I'm am IXFJ. Now help with the Si vs Ni- I just want to tie up all loose ends.

I'm quite responsible and loyal. Though if I feel like a relationship (or something in general) isn't good for me, I'll leave.
I can be oblivious to my surroundings; I'm a bit head in the clouds.
I'm quite realistic and practical- not much of idealist to be honest.
However, I'm not too good with details. I'm either not aware at all or hyper aware.
I love the hidden meanings. I analyze things in order to understand their cause. Everything has a deeper meaning in my eyes.
I'm probably the most uptight person you've ever seen. 
I'm also quite anxious; I'm always on the lookout for things that might go wrong.
And still, somehow I try to cheer up people with optimism (which is sometimes fake, I have to admit).
I'm either too innocent or brutally cynical. There's no in between.
Family and close friends mean a lot to me.
I've been told I'm charismatic.
I always think I have a lousy memory, and still I somehow always have an old story to tell.
I appreciate beauty.
I don't shop. When I go shopping, I rationalize my picks: "Do I really need this? Will I use this?" and I end up with nothing haha.

That's what came to my mind. Thoughts? Or more questions so I can answer?


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher (Feb 11, 2013)

I think INFJ from what you have written, I see very little concrete evidence there that you would be ISFJ.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Daniel_James_Maher said:


> I think INFJ from what you have written, I see very little concrete evidence there that you would be ISFJ.


Thank you!


----------



## JerryK (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm not going to say what type you think you are because I honestly have no idea, I think its something that you have to figure out by yourself by really looking at how you interact with the world and make decisions. 

I used to think I was an INFJ, I think its a very easy thing to mistake as since for the most part there are a lot of similiarities as well as that Fe and Ti function in the same place. 

What really made me realize I was an ISFJ was realizing how strong my Si was. I am for the most part in the past, when I look at something, almost anything there is a little story playing in the back of my mind sometimes. For example, I see a fire truck and I think back to when I worked in a Fire Department... now... it doesn't end there... I didn't enjoy that job, so I might feel bummed or sad if I think about it for too long, that's Si-Fe I think. One difference I think ISFJ and INFJ don't share is thinking in the past, I think ahead in the future a lot but most of the time I think in the past. I use information from the past to make predictions. I am not really all that familiar with Ni.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> So I'm 99% I'm am IXFJ. Now help with the Si vs Ni- I just want to tie up all loose ends.
> 
> I'm quite responsible and loyal. Though if I feel like a relationship (or something in general) isn't good for me, I'll leave.
> I can be oblivious to my surroundings; I'm a bit head in the clouds.
> ...


What does your anger usually look like when it manifests? Is it apparent? Does it ever show physically?

How much do you think about the future about yourself, your loved ones, your surroundings?

Do objects instantly remind you of something? How often does that happen?

It could be possible that you are an ambivert and that is why you have a hard time deciding. Just a thought.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> So I'm 99% I'm am IXFJ. Now help with the Si vs Ni- I just want to tie up all loose ends.
> 
> I'm quite responsible and loyal. Though if I feel like a relationship (or something in general) isn't good for me, I'll leave.
> I can be oblivious to my surroundings; I'm a bit head in the clouds.
> ...


I'd buy IxFJ from this, but the only thing here that might be compelling toward INFJ would be this:



I love the hidden meanings. I analyze things in order to understand their cause. Everything has a deeper meaning in my eyes.

Please elaborate... in particular, how eccentric and absolute are these meanings to you? How subjective? How removed from outward influence? How irrational? How abstract?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

@Eudaimonia
*What does your anger usually look like when it manifests? Is it apparent? Does it ever show physically?*
I'm almost never angry, or show anger. I usually bottle it up inside. But when I get angry (which happens like, three times a year or something haha) I get angry. I scream and say exactly what I think, though I'll feel bad later and try to work this out. I hate fighting, so I don't fight. I don't like being angry either, so I try not to be 
*
How much do you think about the future about yourself, your loved ones, your surroundings?*
Not as much as I used to. I used to think about the future the whole time, it was crazy. Like, I always had my head in the future and not focusing on the present at all. I think now I'm a bit toned down, but I defnitely still think about it. Maybe in a less selfish way, thinking about the future of general things and not myself.

*Do objects instantly remind you of something? How often does that happen?*
Sometimes. One time babysat a child and she had a few toys that instantly made me go "Hey, I also had this as a child!", but overall, it happens on an average amount, I guess.

*It could be possible that you are an ambivert and that is why you have a hard time deciding. Just a thought.*
Very, very possible! 

@arkigos
*Please elaborate... in particular, how eccentric and absolute are these meanings to you? How subjective? How removed from outward influence? How irrational? How abstract?*
Okay, there are a few examples;
#1: For instance, if you watched the new American Horror Story episode you'd see there are a few things left unsaid, or some bits that were not explained. My friends were like, "WAIT WHAT?" but I quickly analyzed it and I explained them the meaning. When a character did the same thing in the episode, my sister said: "Hey, she's good at figuring stuff out, just like you!"
#2: I love Marina and the Diamonds' Electra Heart album, because of the pop music which hides very deep, sad lyrics.
#3: I love ideas. I develop characters in my head quite a lot (for short stories). Also, I have a weird thoguht line haha


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> @_Eudaimonia_
> *What does your anger usually look like when it manifests? Is it apparent? Does it ever show physically?*
> I'm almost never angry, or show anger. I usually bottle it up inside. But when I get angry (which happens like, three times a year or something haha) I get angry. I scream and say exactly what I think, though I'll feel bad later and try to work this out. I hate fighting, so I don't fight. I don't like being angry either, so I try not to be
> *
> ...


:happy: thank you. May I say that I like your signature; "I'm tough, but I'm no cookie". Haha V cool.

Also, normally I don't really worry about people's ages too much of the time, but I would like to ask how old you are if you don't mind... ?


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> :happy: thank you. May I say that I like your signature; "I'm tough, but I'm no cookie". Haha V cool.
> 
> Also, normally I don't really worry about people's ages too much of the time, but I would like to ask how old you are if you don't mind... ?


Haha thank you! I'm 16 years old, too young to be worrying about MBTI xD


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> Haha thank you! I'm 16 years old, too young to be worrying about MBTI xD


It is fine to take an interest in it now, but I think there is so much more you can learn about yourself without trying to build yourself a box to stick yourself in. Really I'd rather not say one way or the other because you will probably find out as you research the functions and through introspection what preferences you might have if you honestly want to know without bias. There's no rush.

The problem is no one is going to have full possession of the facts about you and sometimes I see that people might be swayed by a certain level of predilection which can cloud anyone's judgement.

If you can get past that, then I think you might find out for yourself with more self confidence.

In the meantime. Enjoy. Nice to have you around.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Eudaimonia said:


> It is fine to take an interest in it, but I think there is so much more you can learn about yourself without trying to build yourself a box to stick yourself in. Really I'd rather not say one way or the other because you will probably find out as you research the functions and through introspection what preferences you might have if you honestly want to know without bias. There's no rush.
> 
> The problem is no one is going to have full possession of the facts about you and sometimes I see that people might be swayed by a certain level of predilection which can cloud anyone's judgement.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## cheapsunglasses (May 13, 2014)

Everyone has some sensing capabilities and some perceptive capabilities. Your answer lies in which is your preferred way to process information. I've read that most people are sensors, like >70%, FWIW. 

The way it makes sense to me is this: Asking an intuitive to be more specific is frustrating to them, because they see the big picture without details. A sensor can be VERY specific about details- what color, shape, taste, smell, texture, etc. For sensors, the details are obvious, and are used in order to see the larger picture. For intuitives, not so much. 

The video may help you determine whether you have a sensing or an intuition preference. 





I agree with @Eudaimonia, in that at your age, you need not box yourself into a certain type just yet. 

Good luck on your personal journey.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

CosinusNiehaus said:


> So I'm 99% I'm am IXFJ. Now help with the Si vs Ni- I just want to tie up all loose ends.
> 
> I'm quite responsible and loyal. Though if I feel like a relationship (or something in general) isn't good for me, I'll leave.
> I can be oblivious to my surroundings; I'm a bit head in the clouds.
> ...



You sound just like me so i'm going to guess INFJ. :tongue:


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Thank you all very very much!


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

cheapsunglasses said:


> Everyone has some sensing capabilities and some perceptive capabilities. Your answer lies in which is your preferred way to process information. I've read that most people are sensors, like >70%, FWIW.
> 
> The way it makes sense to me is this: Asking an intuitive to be more specific is frustrating to them, because they see the big picture without details. A sensor can be VERY specific about details- what color, shape, taste, smell, texture, etc. For sensors, the details are obvious, and are used in order to see the larger picture. For intuitives, not so much.
> 
> ...


I think it is worth noting that the content of that video is absolute rubbish. That probably comes across as incendiary, but I mean to be clear. Most if not all of the intuitives in that line-up are not intuitives and their examples of intuitive thoughts are not that at all.

It appears that their grouping was isolating strong Te types from an array of other types... an Se dom and what appeared to be some SFJs. They are saying 'pragmatic thinkers over here, random P types or disjointed thinkers over here', so they are getting Pe-doms and low-order Ti types on one side, and Te types on the other. 

It's a mess and doesn't speak to intuition at all. I hope I don't offend with this post but I think it is important to ... er... offer my rebuttal to whom it may concern. Thanks.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

arkigos said:


> I think it is worth noting that the content of that video is absolute rubbish. That probably comes across as incendiary, but I mean to be clear. Most if not all of the intuitives in that line-up are not intuitives and their examples of intuitive thoughts are not that at all.
> 
> It appears that their grouping was isolating strong Te types from an array of other types... an Se dom and what appeared to be some SFJs. They are saying 'pragmatic thinkers over here, random P types or disjointed thinkers over here', so they are getting Pe-doms and low-order Ti types on one side, and Te types on the other.
> 
> It's a mess and doesn't speak to intuition at all. I hope I don't offend with this post but I think it is important to ... er... offer my rebuttal to whom it may concern. Thanks.


Yep, and I want to add that I think this video is more likely to actually separate smart from not so smart people lol. An intuitive can still think very concretely if they aren't very smart. It doesn't stop them by any means. Also the question itself is very biased.


----------



## cheapsunglasses (May 13, 2014)

arkigos said:


> I think it is worth noting that the content of that video is absolute rubbish. That probably comes across as incendiary, but I mean to be clear. Most if not all of the intuitives in that line-up are not intuitives and their examples of intuitive thoughts are not that at all.
> 
> It appears that their grouping was isolating strong Te types from an array of other types... an Se dom and what appeared to be some SFJs. They are saying 'pragmatic thinkers over here, random P types or disjointed thinkers over here', so they are getting Pe-doms and low-order Ti types on one side, and Te types on the other.
> 
> It's a mess and doesn't speak to intuition at all. I hope I don't offend with this post but I think it is important to ... er... offer my rebuttal to whom it may concern. Thanks.


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. The OP is having trouble deciding whether she is an intuitive or a sensor, so I thought the strong contrast presented in that clip may help her decide. Maybe it won't. If she related to the more physically descriptive "sensor" answers, then she would have her answer, despite your thoughts that it doesn't represent intuitives well. I meant no harm to anyone, either way. 

I try my best to never be offended by NTs, because I know we see things and respond so differently. So, no offense was taken. The contrast between those using lots of details to see the big picture, and those that get the concept, without the details, remains between sensors and intuitives, IMO. 

Do you have a better source to contrast the difference between sensors and intuitives? I'd be interested in viewing them, if you do.


----------



## cheapsunglasses (May 13, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Yep, and I want to add that I think this video is more likely to actually separate smart from not so smart people lol.* An intuitive can still think very concretely if they aren't very smart*. It doesn't stop them by any means. Also the question itself is very biased.


Intelligence doesn't have anything to do with it. Intuitives are no more intelligent than sensors. Both groups just take in information and process it differently. The bold represents a common stereotypical attitude seen often in this forum that is simply not so.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

cheapsunglasses said:


> Intelligence doesn't have anything to do with it. Intuitives are no more intelligent than sensors. Both groups just take in information and process it differently. The bold represents a common stereotypical attitude seen often in this forum that is simply not so.


You completely misunderstood what I wrote lol. I did not at all intend to present a stereotype because at no point did I suggest that non-concrete thinking is specific to intuition or anything of the sort. In fact, if you actually read what I wrote, you'd realize that what I was trying to suggest was that non-concrete thinking is something that I link to intelligence but I did not again suggest that intelligence is linked to the functions. The bottomline is that anyone can think concretely if they are dumb, because concrete thinking is associated with low intelligence but this does not necessarily correlate with N or S. However, reading further, you also wrote this:



cheapsunglasses said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. The OP is having trouble deciding whether she is an intuitive or a sensor, so I thought the strong contrast presented in that clip may help her decide. Maybe it won't. If she related to the more physically descriptive "sensor" answers, then she would have her answer, despite your thoughts that it doesn't represent intuitives well. I meant no harm to anyone, either way.
> 
> I try my best to never be offended by NTs, because I know we see things and respond so differently. So, no offense was taken. The contrast between those using lots of details to see the big picture, and those that get the concept, without the details, remains between sensors and intuitives, IMO.
> 
> Do you have a better source to contrast the difference between sensors and intuitives? I'd be interested in viewing them, if you do.


It seems to me that you are the one propagating however, that sensors can somehow not express themselves or think abstractly. Sensation isn't about being able to offer physical descriptions. I would do that as an Ni dom if I was asked to describe a mug, lol.


----------



## cheapsunglasses (May 13, 2014)

~


----------

